# new pet piranah



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

i am interested in keeping piranah.can anyone recommend good books and who sells them.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

red bellied piranhas are good but borin if that makes sense, i have owned reds and rhoms and find that rhoms are much better and more agressive and arnt as skittish, so if you were after some tipe of piranha go for a rhom, black piranha exc and there is plenty about for very reasonable prices


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Agree with the above. You need a bog tank though. Don't be fooled by the little piranha you tend to find in LFS. Rhoms do grow big and need a lot of swimming space.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

lol i hate piranhas.
i love them and think they r bootiful fish...but they just sit there in their schoal....and thats it lol.

tbh get a tank and hang little pics of piranhas in it.
x


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

I found that if you get the balance of plants/open water right red bellies will come into the open. Might be because my two are now 9" or so long, and not afraid of much. 

They are useful too, as when my corns didn't want one of the defrosted mice the other night they polished it off in seconds. Not the most active of fish, but better than some catfish that you never see at all.


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

I have got various different piranha, red bellies, piraya,rhom and manueli among others but if i had to chose 1, it would be the manueli.
They dont all need huge tanks but the most important thing is the water quality. External filters are the best for these fish as they are quite dirty fish, especially shoals.
Most books now are a little outdated, there is far more information available on the interweb.

Hope this helps


----------



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

*re piranah*

thanks for advice.whats the smallest tank youd recommend.i dont have a lot of space as my boa tank takes up a lot.(6x3x3) and have 2 gsd dogs.can you keep one on its own,or do they like the company of others.i need to read and get as much info as i can before i get one or two .as thats my rule.people always ask me about snakes or spiders etc.i tell them to buy a book and if they say y.i say if you cant afford or be bothered to do that then you shouldnt have the animal.simple.any advice welome.


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

You could get a single red belly but it would probably hide away and the tank would look empty.
If it was me, i would look for a serrasalmus of some sort, sanchezi dont get to big, around 7 inch, and a 3ft tank would be ok for quite some time.
Small rhoms are ok, they tend to hide sometimes when small, again 3ft tank would be ok for a while, if you buy a small 5-6inch.
I would say the minimum size tank would be 3ft with an external filter, fluval 305 or simular.
Yes serras live alone,no tank mates at all.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

Riff said:


> I have got various different piranha, red bellies, piraya,rhom and manueli among others but if i had to chose 1, it would be the manueli.
> They dont all need huge tanks but the most important thing is the water quality. External filters are the best for these fish as they are quite dirty fish, especially shoals.
> Most books now are a little outdated, there is far more information available on the interweb.
> 
> Hope this helps


hi i have being lookin at keepin manueli for some time are they much diffrent to rhoms, as carein for :whistling2:


----------



## DAZZA68 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi

If you want a nice looking p then S.Maculatus is a good choice and not too big (7-9"). Nice gold colour and you might get lucky and it's agressive.
Look at getting a 36x15x15" min for any of the smaller serras/juvi pygos (although, you'll HAVE to upgrade for pygo shoals, rhoms, manueli).
If you want carnage you'll probably be disappointed with p's. Yes, shoals are aggressive, but as already mentioned, most ot the time they just "hang" out.
Still, love my diamond rhom.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i had a 7inch black piranha and a 3inch, the 3inch black piranha use to see me walkin towards the tank and use to dart to the top coz it new it was gettin fed wasnt shy at all but my large 7inch was nothink like me smallest so i wud say defo go for a small tipe of rhom 2 get use to ya :2thumb:


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

a few piranhas the other half has had in the past biggest was the 15" rhom 

the is more pictures about just got to find them so as and when i find them i will post them...

Serrasalmus Manueli 6.5"-7"










red bellys 6-7"










10" peru rhom (Serrasalmus Rhombeus)










9.75" columbian rhom (Serrasalmus Rhombeus)










15" peru rhom (Serrasalmus Rhombeus)


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Still love my reds - rescued them from a guy who was keeping them in a 12" tank (they were about 6" long). Wonder they weren't eating one another. 

Now 9" long and growing. Have also found them useful as they were happy to chomp down on a df mouse my snakes didn't want (seemed to like the change in their diet).


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

reptile boy said:


> hi i have being lookin at keepin manueli for some time are they much diffrent to rhoms, as carein for :whistling2:


Manueli is pretty much the same, care wise as a rhom, they grow slightly faster than most serras, they MUST have near perfect water conditions.
They tend to prefer a slightly larger tank , per size of fish than other serras.
My manueli is now in a 3x15x15 tank as his other tank started leaking from the seals, he is 6inch, and i feel the tank is to small and he hates it.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

Riff said:


> Manueli is pretty much the same, care wise as a rhom, they grow slightly faster than most serras, they MUST have near perfect water conditions.
> They tend to prefer a slightly larger tank , per size of fish than other serras.
> My manueli is now in a 3x15x15 tank as his other tank started leaking from the seals, he is 6inch, and i feel the tank is to small and he hates it.


can i be cheeky and ask wat u paid for him :whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Piranha are pretty boring unless you can have a very large shoal.
In the wild their not the man eating monsters legend would have us believe preferring to be rather cowardly and riping chuncks off other fish and then legging it. Piranhas are only a real threat when the water levels decline and food becomes less, only then will they devour anything that has the misfortune to pass by or fall in.
In an aquarium situation they just hide away and do nowt.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

ya might want to have alook on this sight plenty or piranhas for sale :2thumb:
piranhawarehouse.co.uk all specie of piranhas for sale at Aquarist Classifieds


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

reptile boy said:


> can i be cheeky and ask wat u paid for him :whistling2:


I paid £50 for mine about a year ago, but that was cheap:mf_dribble:
Look to pay about £100 ish for 5-6 inch fish


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

not bad at all, you ever owned a diamond rhom?


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> ya might want to have alook on this sight plenty or piranhas for sale :2thumb:
> piranhawarehouse.co.uk all specie of piranhas for sale at Aquarist Classifieds


 

yea thats dave dawson aka gasman good friend of the other halfs had plenty of fish off him in the past he was also the owner befor me of the big 15" peru rhom i posted earlyer he also had one of the biggest rhoms in the uk 16.5" vinny rhom


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

BexyBabes said:


> yea thats dave dawson aka gasman good friend of the other halfs had plenty of fish off him in the past he was also the owner of the big 15" peru rhom i posted earlyer he also had one of the biggest rhoms in the uk 16.5" vinny rhom


i will have to step in lol the biggest rhom i have ever seing was paddock farm croft on tees it was 23inchs big they can get them in but very rare as with them being wild caught they have to go in2 deeper waters to catch them in the amazon :2thumb:


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, i have got a 10 inch diamond rhom, he is a great fish, he sits in the centre of the tank looking out and follows you when you walk past, he is really calm, never touches the glass. There not always like that.


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> not bad at all, you ever owned a diamond rhom?


 
we have had a few diamond rhoms biggest was 11.5" only had one eye poor sod, i no dave aka gasman has a manny 7" for £125 i think see it the other nite nice one from the xingu river so got nice high sholders potentual to be a big fish most serra's grow slow i mean u are lucky to get 1" a year unlike pygo's (reds) they grow quick,, also mannys grow pretty well for serra's


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> i will have to step in lol the biggest rhom i have ever seing was paddock farm croft on tees it was 23inchs big they can get them in but very rare as with them being wild caught they have to go in2 deeper waters to catch them in the amazon :2thumb:


 

sorry sure it wasnt a pacu,, a 23" rhom i very much doubt it the fish nut's on piranhaforum would of known about that gavin off piranhaforum was the only person to import a rhom over the size of 17" first one was 17.5 second was 18" so was the 3rd all died due to stress within hours,, go and get some pictures of the 23" rhom :lol2:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

it isnt a compation lol i seing it for my own eyes it was in a 5x2x2 holden tank at paddock farm and was 23inch u want the number to confirm it i will be happy to give you it ? and no it wasnt the pacu fruit eater :lol2:


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> it isnt a compation lol i seing it for my own eyes it was in a 5x2x2 holden tank at paddock farm and was 23inch u want the number to confirm it i will be happy to give you it ? and no it wasnt the pacu fruit eater :lol2:


 
really they still got it??? how much was it bet a 23" fish was well cramped in a 24" wide tank i will get the other half to let the boys on piranhaforum no they should be able to track it i got the number hear mate


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

no bova no they dont have it is was some time ago ask for a lad called mark from the fish department he will fill ya in and also tell you he can get hold of them too :2thumb:


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i do no u are sat there thinkin reptile boy is full of pooo but onast phone him tomaz and he will fill you :whip:


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> no bova no they dont have it is was some time ago ask for a lad called mark from the fish department he will fill ya in and also tell you he can get hold of them too :2thumb:


 
we can get them easy just survival rate is sh!t especially big rhoms as they stress easy our rhom was 15" and that had been round many hands in the piranha trade well traveled fish lol if he can get the big rhoms in get a big tank and get one u would be the talk of the web also in america that get all the decent fish befor us..


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

reptile boy said:


> i do no u are sat there thinkin reptile boy is full of pooo but onast phone him tomaz and he will fill you :whip:


 
the biggest rhom in the states is 18.5" and they get pick over us first u sure it was 23"?? any ideas wht part of the river it come from dont no if he said venezuela,peru,brazil????


----------



## pete2k7 (Apr 4, 2009)

*hi*

: victory: i can also vouch for this mark at paddock farm did have a 22 or 23inch black piranha in some time ago


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

im glad you came along no one believes me lol believe me this mark at paddock farm can get nearly any think that isnt banned in2 the uk u will be suprised wat he can get for ya, he must be one of the very thou people that can get monsterfish :notworthy:


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

How long ago was this 22-23 inch black piranha at paddock farm, im sure this would have to have been a well known fish. There must be photos or something about this fish.
About 15 years ago i was told of a 2ft piranha at a garden centre, near heathrow airport, that turned out to be a massive pacu.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

pacu no... black piranha yes, phone this number and ask for mark tomaz from the tropical department he is a very well know lad as he owns some very large tanks and freshwater rays hes just got a 7ft3ft3ft tank built for his rays of ac aqautics he is a very well informed lad that nos every think you need to no and has some very good connections who specailise in gettin some of the largest wild caught fish Paddock Farm Water Gardens, Darlington, County Durham.
:2thumb:


----------



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

*re piranah*

has anybody written a caresheet on piranah.would be interested.and thanks for everyones input.if someone could send in the basics on list that i need .would be most grateful,as i could start shopping for them.aaaahhhh more retail therapy.and suggest any books or websites to read.cheers.
debi


----------



## JamesBarnett (Nov 11, 2009)

*Sellers*

Hello i know my local Exotic pet store sells them
heres there site:
Japanese Koi Company - Products - Service - Information


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

i paid £40 for 15 baby reds paddock farm they will have a delivery service to very cheap indeed :2thumb:


----------



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

where is this paddocks farm.do they have a website etc.going on amazon to see if i can get any books.


----------

